# Cruze LS on DGRs



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

After a battle with the coil overs learning how to work them in there i finally got them in and got her lowered. Still got a little room on each but i kind of like the way it looks. Plus it will settle a little more. As of right now the rear is sitting about an inch higher. The front fender is about 25 1/4" off the ground and the rears are slightly above 26"


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm Jealous your Cruze looks awesome.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks friend. I think that i am pretty much done with the exterior now, maybe new head and tail lights but that would be about it. Next will probably be speakers.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

this looks killer, I have to step my exterior game up now, lol we have same color LS and you are making me look bad


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks Great. I'm thinking I need to start a save for coilovers fund


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

I appreciate it mabz you do have the fogs that i dont have so there is something that i am jealous of... lol. I am all out of funds so you have some time to catch up! need about 800 for the heads and tail lights then probably some more speakers to liven up the stereo. But as i said funds are dried up so this is how she will be for a while.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice! 

That would be great for the summer here, and horrible for the winter. How's the adjustability on those?


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Pretty easy to adjust. Just have to take the wheels off


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Looks Sweet! Make sure to get us pics!
Thanks
Steve


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

wow those rims give it a cool edge... they look similar to the ones on Scion FR-S, well, sort of - regardless, they are looking nice!!!


----------

